# Blue Screen of Death and Vista?



## Beasty (May 17, 2009)

Anyone else getting the Blue Screen of Death lately? I just got a new Quad Core AMD less than a week ago and came home to a BSoD for the second time!
I'm over it! I want my money back but was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this recently.
Feedback?


----------



## i0r (May 17, 2009)

If you had no applications running that could have provoked hardware stress I would say it's a faulty hardware setup.

I've been with Vista for some time now on 4 of my 5 PC's and I've never ever had a bsod. Using 3 different versions of Vista as well. Home Basic, Ultimate 32 Bit and Ultimate 64 Bit.


----------



## Beasty (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I spoke with the builder this morning. I told him he gets ONE shot to fix it and that's it or my money back. We'll see how that goes. I'm not hopeful. I'm looking for another as I type this.


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2009)

Well theirs a reason they are moving to Windows 7 so quickly, I have had a BSOD (and in beta an RSOD) but never the frequency you have had. It could be many things but I would check that all hardware is properly seated before sending it back for diagnostics.


----------



## Beasty (May 18, 2009)

THe guy, albeit slow, has been cool about everything really.
I got a wireless keyboard and mouse and a graphics card with HDMI as well as a little cheapo 100W set of speakers thrown in for free and an extra 4G of ram for $40.

So at $540 I have a NEW:

AMD Phenom Quad Core 9600 Black Edition (2.3ghz)
ATI 4350 graphics
Gigahertz/Biostar 760 chipset motherboard
320G HHD-?
450W power supply-?
8G 800 ram (super talent) -2Gx4
card reader-?
22x SATA DVD burner by LG
Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse
Genius 100w 2 speaker system
Vista Home Premium sp1 64 

all in a very static, non-descript little black case with a 2 year warranty

Display is a Dell 22" widescreen 1080p HD LCD I picked up used(new Feb. 09) with receipt and box, etc. for $100!

So at $640, ($600 supplied by sale of my old Mac I had $350 in) I feel like I got my money's worth IF I stop having problems with it.
I sent it with him yesterday and he tested the crap out of it with NO BSOD.
BUT when I tried to eject the DVD tray to insert a disk, I got nothing. Now it seems to have no power and is not identified at all on the PC. It was brand new as the rest was. Maybe it's loose or just a bad part. That could be the problem for the BSOD I'm thinking. He's coming to get it now...again.


----------



## Beasty (May 19, 2009)

Well, hopefully there will be no more problems with this thing or you guys won't likely see me for a while. The problem seems to have been a bad DVD burner. He said he took it out and installed in another PC and got immediate BSoD. Surely that'll be the last of my problems. He even installed another 4 USB ports on it for me for the aggravation!


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 20, 2009)

Vista I hear is probably the worst thing to get. I'm still on XP, that's what the majority of people still use. Vista is just full of bugs.

My cousin is a computer geek and works for Yahoo and doesn't dare use Vista.


----------



## Tux (May 20, 2009)

As a computer geek I think I already stated my opinion LOL

Out of curiosity what does your cousin do?

My main machine is Debian but I have test boxes running all kinds of OS's


----------

